# Too young for a prong??



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

So i have my first pup right now and i plan on getting into schutzhund and protection work with him. He literally just turned 5 months old and our trainer said he was ready for a prong collar. So far we've only introduced him to it and have only used it to tighten up his heeling. I'm just not sure if that is too young or not. I have nothing against prongs i just don't want to start him too young on it. Any tips and opinions will be appreciated 
thanks!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We started using a prong around five months, too. As long as you are using it correctly, I think it's fine.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, I used a prong collar with Donner and he was about 5 months. You got to be light on the trigger if you know what I mean. It's a great tool used correctly!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

In general I recommend that people wait for their dogs' to be at least six months before using a prong - but putting one on a five month old won't harm them, especially if you are working with a trainer who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

I have used a prong on all three starting at 5 months. Like others, I see no problem as long as you know how to use the collar.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I see absolutely no reason to wait till a puppy is 6 months or older unless maybe you are new to training dogs in general. If you know how to use a prong correctly, its a very gentle training tool and offers a more subtle way of communicating. I heeded the advice to wait till 5-6 months with my puppy and I wished I had started sooner, he responded so much more naturally to gentle prong collar pressure vs flat collars or martingales.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only reason I see to put a prong on a pup is if the pup is pulling you to the point that you can't control. I put one on Karlo at about 6 months, he was a beast and no way could I handle his strength during protection(I used two lines) 
My other pup hadn't had a prong on him until 11 months as he pulled me to the tracking flag, I switched the line to a flat at the flag.
I didn't need it for corrections, but more for the control in pulling, I didn't want to discourage the pulling, but just be able to deal with it. 
I haven't used it with the younger dog in protection yet, he is smaller in structure and I can post him somewhat on a harness without needing a prong. 
Though he is a challenge to post! 
Gambit the pup(12 months):

Karlo the Beast at 17 months:


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My pup's trainer put a prong on him at 5 months.

There were several GSD pups in his 1st basic obedience class and I noticed that they were all wearing prong collars.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine had one on at 5 months. Possibly earlier. It's all in how you use it. Just make sure you are rewarding him more than correcting him!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

thanks for the reassurance. He is my first dog and i just want to make sure im doing as much right as i can. Up untill now the most he has ever gotten was a vocal correction like an EHH or a NO. i never used a martingale or a flat he just had a regular harness. My trainer did say that to use gentle and quick corrections always followed by lots of praise and to never be pulling him on the prong or be using long and strong corrections. He is responding we to it.
thanks again!


----------

